# Sexing bolivian rams



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Is there a good way to sex Bolivian rams? Can you tell me what I'd be looking for. I'm thinking of picking up a pair and I'd like to try to get a male and a female. The fish in question are about 2" already.

Thanks, any help would be great.
Sheila


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Sheila,

Wait a bit and some one else will post you a link to a guide - I don't have it off the top of my head.

The easiest way to sex them at that size is to simply look at their "genitals" just in front of the anal fin.

Males will have a very small point protruding, females will have a more notable and round tube.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Aren't their tubes only visible when they spawn?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

At adult size they should be dropping regardless. THey're just a lot more prominent during breeding.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok, I'll have to look. These aren't my fish, just ones at a local pet store. I'm thinking I would like to pick up a few.

And they are calling them ruby red rams, but they look like bolivian rams to me. Is that just another name for them?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Just another name they're using for them.

My LFS used to call them Bolivian Ram then changed them to Ruby Red Cichlid recently, when I asked why he said it was because a lot of people don't know they're cichlids and it makes a difference...

I think he's full of it and just wants to make a sale.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hey check out the sexing article here:
http://brc.moonfruit.com/#/sexingguide/4528902946

Let us know if you need more help!!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Great thanks. I will have to pay close attention when I go to pick some out!


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

or you could get a group of 5-6 and wait till they breed and pair off then return or trade the rest. thats when a fish club comes in handy because you could trade them off to some good friends who would like to share in the breeding fun. if not try to find a store that will give you credit for them. just another thought.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes. That's usually what I do, but tank space is a bit limited right now, so I'll have to see. I'm waiting until wednesday since this LFS has a deal for half off any fish under $10 on Tues/Weds (they are priced at $8)


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I've had 6 bolivian ram co-existing and breeding in a 29 gallon before.

You just have to make the tank ugly as sin by dumping random stuff all over the place so they hardly ever see eaechother


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

The tank they are going in is a 29g. But it's in my living room so I don't think ugly as sin is going to be very popular with the husband! Or me for that matter :lol:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Just wanted to thank you guys for your help. I picked up 2 Bolivian rams today and I'm pretty sure I was able to pick out a male and a female, but only time will tell. Even if I didn't get one of each, they are still beautiful fish.


----------

